# How do you edit?



## Man From Mars (Jun 1, 2012)

I wondering what other techniques people have for editing.

I usually go through my story several times in different ways, though I haven't found a concrete method yet.

First I edit on the computer to get any glaring errors.

I print off the manuscript and do line edits.

I speak the story out loud to check any repititious words and awkward phrasing.

Then, (and I've only done this once) I read the story backwards, from end to beginning.

How do you edit? Which works best for you?


----------



## movieman (Jun 1, 2012)

Man From Mars said:


> I wondering what other techniques people have for editing.



Go through it on the computer fixing obvious issues. Feed it into a couple of 'editing' programs that spew out possible issues that I've missed; a lot of them are spurious, but they usually pick up some legitimate ones.

Convert it to .mobi format, load it into my Kindle and then use 'text to speech' to read it back to me. That picks up many of the problems that my own reading and the editing software miss.

Give it to volunteers to read through and let me know what that whole process missed.


----------



## Fallow (Jun 1, 2012)

I write the book, and fix spelling and grammar errors as I go.  When it's done, I got back and re-write to make things sound better.  Then I read it over to fix spelling and grammar errors in the new version.  And I rinse and repeat until my eyes start to bleed.


----------



## Kyle R (Jun 1, 2012)

Like movieman, other people reading my work is the main part of my editing process.

Reader responses illustrate the things that I often miss. I could have everything grammatically perfect, but holes in the plot, characterizations that come off as awkward, or inadequate payoffs are all things that I usually discover from feedback, and not from editing on my own.


----------



## Edward G (Jun 2, 2012)

I write the rough draft, then I do a revision  or two. From there I start editing and I basically go line by line. When I'm done, my wife reads it, and I make whatever corrections she suggests if I agree with them. I will give it another line edit. I also keep a note book of things to search for by computer, for instance all the "Your, You're, Yours" and all the "There, Their, They're (s)" and I will look at each one of those to see if they are the correct form.

Getting a stranger to copyedit and suggest changes is a good idea, but you will either have to pay them or your story's going to have to be something they want to read.


----------



## Abdul-fattah (Jun 2, 2012)

The latest I wrote;
- I started by writing the first and last chapter. 
- Added a short piece I had written before in the middle
- Wrote down all the titles for the different chapter (basically lining out how I wanted the story to develop).
- Started writing all character-introducing chapters
- Started writing all plot development chapters

That's the advantage of using a computer, you can cut and paste and go back and add in between texts. I've got no idea how they did it in the old days


----------



## Gerry_VDS (Jun 3, 2012)

I write it paragraph by paragraph, editing as I go, and then have friends read my work just to double check!


----------



## QDOS (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi, Wow! Big subject...

  Editing or Proofreading - Most use the terms interchangeably, but they focus on different aspects of writing and employ different techniques.

  Editing - this is corrections to the structure, your style, the flow of the narrative, timelines, if you like who, what, when, where, why, and how, all of these would be strictly speaking part of the editing process. There is no easy way to address these, but read through identify them and correct with cuts and rewrites. 

  Proofreading - is more a focusing on surface errors checking out each sentence for its Grammar, Punctuation, Spelling and correct word usage. This includes typo errors; extra spaces, missing periods, left off quotes in speaking parts, no Upper Case letters at the start of a new sentence; etc. etc. 

  Grammar – In general I try to keep sentences reasonably short, around fifteen words or less is a good guideline. Write sentences so they flow well together. Long sentences can get unwieldy. If cutting into shorter segments does not blend smoothly, then try to rephrase or add connective phrases. Refrain from using the same word and phrases too often as it makes your work sound repetitive. A Thesaurus can be a helpful tool when struggling to find the right word.

  Punctuation - [ . ? ! “ ” ‘  ’ , ; ] missing; period, exclamation or question marks, speech quotes, or comma crazy with unnecessary punctuation, marking possessives apostrophes (Mother’s) and leaving them off if a plural (Mothers) and not forgetting brackets, hyphens, dashes and Capital letters signalling special use of words.

  Spelling - software spellcheckers can be limited in their capabilities, they often do not recognise proper names and technical terms. In addition, they cannot detect where the user has entered a wrong word in place of the proper one. Such as common confusables, like ‘there’ when you meant ‘their’ or possibly even ‘they’re’ and words like it’s/its and to/too.  

  Depending on your writing skill, by the first draft of your manuscript, a good deal of the most common Grammar, Punctuation, Spelling and typo errors, will hopefully have been spotted and corrected. In Editing and Proofreading, the trick is not to look for everything in one go, just read through several times and focus on a different feature at each pass. Finally, I recommend this technique to check your manuscript. Read aloud (or by using a text-to-speech generator) each page top to bottom, but in reverse order (namely, last page to first). 

  Note: Caution! Gain plenty of experience in writing before attempting clever wordplay unless you are sure that it will work. 

_This is my general guide __for_* Editing/Proofreading*

  01 First Draft -  Your manuscript is complete or so you think. This is your first read through end to end. You can use the proofing capabilities of your word processor to check for basic Grammar, Punctuation, and Spelling errors. Does it meet with your expected criteria and tick all the boxes in following your Storyline?

   02 Timelines  - As you read through, check the chronology of events are sequenced correctly within the context of the storyline. In addition, check spelling of _Character names, place names;_ etc. are consistent.   

  03 Word Usage  - This time check for word usage and common confusables. For example, should you have used _affect, _or_ effect,_ _always_ not _all ways_, _berth _or_ birth_, _forward _not_ foreword, holey _or _holy?_ 

  04 Text-to-Speech  - Now it is about time your manuscript was read back to you. One way is to use a text-to-speech generator. This can help in spotting incorrect sentence construction, missed words, punctuation errors, and word tenses, their endings or miss spelling.

  05 Second Draft  - Check your errors are corrected and take the opportunity to cut ruthlessly any irrelevant text. 

  06 Grammar -  This is when you try to put right those sentence constructions that don’t quite hang together. The Grammar & Style checker on your word processor may help in highlighting some of these. 

  07 Punctuation -  In this read through, check for Punctuation marks missing or inserted unnecessarily. 

  08 Spelling -  A final check to identify any Spelling errors, and importantly that individual word usage is correct for what you are trying to express. . [/FONT][FONT=&Verdana](such as - Internment/Interment; Moral/Morale)

  09 Critique -  At some point, you need an independent review of how your Storyline hangs together, plus any other Grammar, Punctuation, miss-Spelling, proper word usage; etc., that you might have overlooked. For minimal cost, it is time to get family members and/or friends to read your manuscript. 

  10 Final Draft -  Having reviewed Critiques and corrected those areas you agree are necessary, you decide if the manuscript finally meets the criteria for publication.   

*QDOS  *:read:


----------



## josh.townley (Jun 6, 2012)

Good advice, QDOS. I'm just starting the monumental task of editing my manuscript.
I've printed it all out and I'm going through it with a red pen at the moment. There are already a few sections that are going to need a massive overhaul, which is daunting. Just when I felt like I was getting close to the end, I'm thrown right back to the beginning.

It's nice when I come across a section that still reads nicely, and gets me excited about the story all over again. It makes me think that maybe it isn't a lost cause after all, and perhaps it could be published one day.


----------



## Man From Mars (Jun 6, 2012)

QDOS said:


> 04 Text-to-Speech  - Now it is about time your manuscript was read back to you. One way is to use a text-to-speech generator. This can help in spotting incorrect sentence construction, missed words, punctuation errors, and word tenses, their endings or miss spelling.



What program do you use, QDOS?


----------



## sunaynaprasad (Jun 6, 2012)

I use copy and line editing. But for critiques, I rely on other people.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 6, 2012)

I am inclined to verbosity, I go through and reduce things first, eg,
all contributed, and everyone in the village had been involved one way or another
becomes,
everyone in the village was involved or contributed.

The less importance to plot or character the more truncated it gets.
I also look for all the qualifying words and phrases, he felt as though, it seemed, there was almost, even when they add something worth keeping in I usually find I can do it more succinctly.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jun 6, 2012)

Checking sentence structure also helps.



Olly Buckle said:


> everyone in the village was involved or contributed.



In its present form, "was" ties to both "involved" and "contributed" -
"everyone in the village was contributed" - hello? 

The way to express it correctly is "everyone in the village contributed or was involved".


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 7, 2012)

True, though it is the principle behind the example I was trying to demonstrate rather than the particular.


----------



## JosephB (Jun 7, 2012)

I read what I’ve written, and if I’m not satisfied with it, I change it.


----------



## garza (Jun 7, 2012)

I use the JosephB system, as described above.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jun 11, 2012)

I revise/edit as I go. When I'm done with a chapter, I read it out loud, revise/edit again as needed. Then it goes to my betas. I look over their comments, revise/edit if necessary. Done. Next chapter.


----------



## Man From Mars (Jun 11, 2012)

shadowwalker,

Is there a process for finding beta readers?


----------



## JosephB (Jun 11, 2012)

I pick mine up in the parking lot at Home Depot.


----------



## Man From Mars (Jun 11, 2012)

Do they speak English? =P


----------



## shadowwalker (Jun 11, 2012)

Man From Mars said:


> shadowwalker,
> 
> Is there a process for finding beta readers?



Not really - most people find them on writing forums/groups - people they seem to click with as far as reading preferences, experience, etc.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 12, 2012)

Beta readers? Presumably the second person to read the book is the beta reader, but why plural? What happened to Delta, epsilon etc. readers.

Editing the other day I realise that another thing I look for is appropriate language, is the character "afforded a brief view" or does he "Catch a swift glimpse" for example, depends who he is.


----------



## The Backward OX (Jun 16, 2012)

Olly Buckle said:


> Editing the other day I realise that another thing I look for is appropriate language, is the character "afforded a brief view" or does he "Catch a swift glimpse" for example, depends who he is.


And not forgetting the pair of yobs sunning themselves on Bondi Beach when a trio of bikini-clad beauties stroll by: "Phwoarr! Cop an eyeful of that!"



Beta reader(s) - it's an affectation used by people in writers' forums. Real writers (those with published works) call them "first reader".


----------



## JosephB (Jun 16, 2012)

Olly Buckle said:


> swift glimpse



Here's another edit. By definition, a glimpse is swift.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 16, 2012)

I read it too myself over and over and stop when something doesnt feel right or sound weird, after having others read it and make suggestions i slowly go through their comments and see what should be changed or what should stay the same


----------



## philistine (Jun 16, 2012)

I make superficial edits and alterations whilst I'm writing, and will have another (brief) once-over when I've finished a 'session'. Usually a friend of mine, also a writer, will go over it with a very fine eye, and suggest what needs changing, what sounds jarring and other such things. I'll then alter the work to the corrections, provided I feel they should be changed. After that, I have one more run through the entire piece.

I'm quite a sloppy proofreader to be honest, so having a friend who writes, and is such a discriminating eye, is really helpful.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jun 17, 2012)

The Backward OX said:


> Beta reader(s) - it's an affectation used by people in writers' forums. Real writers (those with published works) call them "first reader".



I hope that's a bit of attempted humor there - both the "affectation" and the definition of "real" writers...


----------



## El Chacal (Jun 17, 2012)

I have two rules for editing:

1. Never touch the paragraphs that came out well.

2. If the wording can be improved, add more obscenities.


----------



## bazz cargo (Jun 17, 2012)

> 2. If the wording can be improved, add more obscenities.


Sure, if all you want to do is put stuff on a blog, fine. But this looks like a concrete way of restricting your work to such a small market it won't make it worthwhile publishing.

Also, personally, I think gratuitous bad language is the best way to hide a lack of plot, skill and imagination.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Jun 18, 2012)

bazz cargo said:


> Also, personally, I think gratuitous bad language is the best way to hide a lack of plot, skill and imagination.


 I am not sure I agree with this, it can be more like highlighter, showing up the deficiencies, than like masking.


----------



## bazz cargo (Jun 18, 2012)

> I am not sure I agree with this, it can be more like highlighter, showing up the deficiencies, than like masking.


Hi Olly,
In principle I agree with you. In practice, I walk away when it gets bad. So I will never know what I missed.


----------



## Dave Watson (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm pretty new to the whole game, but starting to get into a regular editing regime. I'll write a paragraph, go back over it and check for spelling, grammar and any bad word choices etc and fix it. Then  when the chapters done, I'll go over the whole thing and do the same. Then when the books done, I'll go back to the start and do it again. Then go back to the start... you get the idea.

I hate editing!


----------



## solidgoldbrass (Jun 19, 2012)

It depends a little on the length: when you are writing a novel you might well pop back to earlier chapters if you need to change something for plot reasons, or any other reason, really. I once got part way through a story and met someone in real life who had the same name as one of my characters, so had to go back over the whole thing changing the character name.

In general, though - and I have always found this really useful - finish your first draft and then _put it away_. Print it out and put it in a box (unless you are under 30 or so and therefore totally comfortable with onscreen editing). *Do not look at it for at least a fortnight*. Then take it out and read the whole thing. You will pick up typos, punctuation errors and any major flaws that you have become blind to, but you need that fortnight's distance.


----------



## PassTheDrinks (Jun 23, 2012)

I used to write my books handwritten in spiral notebooks, then type them up on the computer, where I would revise and edit. But I can't hand write anymore because my hand cramps up too easily now. So I skip to typing it up, then rereading to edit and revise. Then I print it out, where I do more editing. If there are mistakes that need corrected, I go back to the computer and add or subtract them.


----------



## hyphenman (Jun 24, 2012)

I fix as much as I can -- which is to say everything -- as I go.

In the read-through stage, I try to pick up the piddly things I missed -- like misspellings, repetitive words, and the like -- but I'm concentrating on "the music" of the words. By "music," I mean the overall sound, the rhythms, cadences, and beats.

I don't think an arbitrary sentence length is a good idea. Variety, as in most things, is what adds spice. A steady stream of even medium-length sentences can become monotonous.

In my journalistic days, I tried to read one or two quality articles -- like from Vanity Fair or the New York Times Sunday Magazine -- before I sat down to write a long piece. The idea was not to duplicate the sound of those articles but to fill my head with their rhythms.

Reading aloud doesn't work for me. Nor does text-to-voice. There's a sound in your head when you read something silently that is different when the words are spoken aloud. Granted, you can catch some awkward phrasing, but you're in effect translating the language into a different medium. As much as possible, I want to "hear" what the reader will hear.

For anything that truly counts, feedback is invaluable. I wish it weren't because if you're getting it for free, you're imposing on someone else's time. And then you're at their mercy for when they might get back to you. You're afraid to proceed for fear that they might catch something that could change everything. But it invariably is amazing at what they catch that you missed, no matter how much editing or re-reading you did. Same with spell-checker. I've read every word five times or more and, still, spell-checker comes back to me and says, "You idiot."


----------



## KathyReynolds (Jun 24, 2012)

Being that I have dyslexia I have to rely on my spell check and  correct as I go along. Otherwise it will be gibberish even I  can't decipher. Frequently I go back, read and correct the things that spell check got wrong. If when reading I don't like something i change it. I'm not far enough along in my story to need any more editing yet but I will be using lots of the tips I read here.


----------

